# Plymouth Nautical College 1952/53



## oldseadog23

In 1952/53 Plymouth Nautical college was then situated from memory at the old Stoke Military hospital. During my time there the foundation stone for the new School of Navigation was laid by the Duchess of Kent it must have been in 1952 because she was in mourning for the late King George the 6th. We were given time off from our studies to attend the event. At that time cadets were billeted at two boarding houses, one at Valletort Terrace another was managed by the Kellock family but I cannot remember where they were situated. The Kellock family seemed to run a far more desirable establishment it was difficult to get a berth there !!! best wishes Frank saunders aka oldseadog23


----------



## John Moxley

*School of Nav*

Hi Frank, I thought you might be interested in the following article about the School of Nav. Dave still swims five times a week and is always telling yarns of his time at sea, I believe he started in 1949 and was in the first lot to have to wear uniforms. I mentioned your name to him but it didn't ring any bells, perhaps some of the names in the link will be familiar to you.

http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Caf...ion-students/story-16345706-detail/story.html

Enjoy your retirement. 
John


----------



## derekhore

Second from the left, back row - Freddy Weeks was lecturing at the School of Navigation when I was there for my Phase 3 and Fishers Nose still housed all the radar where we did our observer's tickets etc!


----------

